# What can I buy to cut-off airflow on air cannon?



## vtswordfish (Jul 31, 2009)

Alright, so I got around to building an air-cannon, all of my fittings are in nice and tight and ready to rock, my only thing is what can I add to the back end of the pipe (see pic opposite end of valve) that will allow me to fill the tank up, close it off and detach the hose if wanted? I want to add a regulator as well to the end and still have a quick disconnect for when I do want to hook it up to the compressor.


----------



## ringgold graveyard (Oct 22, 2009)

a trip to homedespot will yield you standard hose fittings for air-compressors with quick connects and they sell pressure gauges as well as over pressure relief valves


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

A one-way valve on your input side will keep the air in. If you want to disconnect the hose, keep in mind that size tank will only yield 3-4 blasts before it's empty. You'll need to keep it connected to an air compressor if you want more blasts.


----------



## vtswordfish (Jul 31, 2009)

Yeah I will have it hooked up to a compressor during the actual haunt, I wanted to have it to where I could disconnect it for testing purposes for now.


----------

